# Tony Homan service



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello i ordered three caucasians queens from homan apiairies and they were sent out on tuesday and got them yesterday they came in great shape and healthy i will be getting more queens from him in the near future awesome service they came by UPS.


Thomas Yancey


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

How much did you pay?


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

The queens cost me only $16.00 dollars which is not a bad deal.


Thomas Yancey


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Please update with how they perform. I am interested in hearing.


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

Ok i will keep you all posted so far two have been released nd was walking around on the comb the third one was stillin cage which was good because i found several queen cells and i cut them out. But the bees was not biting the cage and they were feeding her thru it so i think they will take her they would not let go of the cage and she was letting them lick her thru the cage they are dark queens and pretty i cn not wait to see her laying pattern if they do well i will be getting some more from him.


Thomas Yancey


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello i promised a update on my new queens so here it is two have been taken but the third one was killed and found more queen cells so i am letting them go without a queen for a week more then i am getting two more. But the two that is living is laying like crazy first hive i saw where she has laid in every empty cell one five frames. The other one is doing the same filling cells so they are laying very well now i am going to get two more one to replace the one that was killed and the other for another hive.

Thomas Yancey


----------

